#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  NEED A BOOK ON production and operations management

## bikdutt

Production and Operations Management by JAMES DILWORTH
and Text Book Of Production ( Operations ) Management L. C. JHAMB
 Please someone upload any of these books. It'll be helpful.





  Similar Threads: Production and Operations Management By R. PaneerSelvam pdf Production And Operations Management By New age Publication Production and operations management ebook download pdf production and operation management book is required Productions and Operations management

----------

